

6px – A simple, scalable API for image processing - nparsons08
https://6px.io

======
aarondf
From their homepage, "What we do": "6px is a powerful and scalable API for
image processing in the cloud. We provide the critical infrastructure so that
developers can create smart image-based applications and services.

The platform is designed to support the growth of photo-oriented applications
and is influenced by the architecture of companies like Instagram, Pinterest
and Snapchat who run their services at scale with high resilience."

This means almost nothing to me. I have to go muck around in the docs to find
out what you actually do. Maybe put some of your services or some examples on
the "what we do" section?

~~~
ChrisClark
Exactly, I read it all, so much text that says nothing. I still don't know
what it does, just saw a bunch of pricing and left.

Maybe they do automatic image re-sizing for you?

------
kmfrk
The font doesn't look that awesome on Windows Chrome. Generally, increasing
the font weight tends to fix this common problem.

